# IP Address when the Network cable is unplugged in C#



## venkatesh8 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks in Advance

Can i able to get the IP Address when the Nwetork cable is unplugged in C#.I can able to get the status of the network availability.But cnat get the IP Address.If there is any possibility to find the IP Address even without network connection.please let me know.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You can not determine the ip address with no cable connection assuming its a dhcp client. If its a static assignment the ip is in the registry. If a dhcp client with no cable/no access to dhcp server is autoassign is enable it will get a APIPA assigned ip.


----------

